# Líneas azules en la imagen del televisor



## AritZ (May 25, 2005)

Buenas,

es la primera vez que escribo por estos lares y no soy entendido en electrónica. Mi pregunta es la siguiente:

Tengo un televisor Philips de 29' y cuando la imagen es oscura se pueden ver lineas diagonales que recorren toda la pantalla. ¿Acaso es esto un defecto que traen todos los televisores antiguos (a partir de 2 años)? ¿Qué se puede hacer para solucionarlo?

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

No estoy seguro de lo que pueda ser, pero si te puedo decir que los televisores son muy susceptibles a ruidos generados por el resecamiento del dieléctrico de los condensadores electrolíticos, así que puedes probar cambiando los condensadores que hacen parte de la etapa de video. No pierdes nada, haz la prueba.


----------



## AritZ (May 28, 2005)

Gracias por responder, lo probaré ahora mismo.


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 12, 2008)

Si las líneas son mas visibles en con imágenes oscuras, podría ser el ajuste del SCREEN demasiado alto.   Esas líneas son normales solo que no deberían verse ya que corresponden al retroceso vertical. 
Podrás encontrar el ajuste en un lateral del FlyBack. Allí posee dos potenciómetros. Uno es el de FOCO y e  otro es el SCREEN. 
Si lo vas a tocar tendrás que tomar dos recaudos. 
1) hacer el ajuste con cuidado ya que en esa zona se manejan altas tensiones
2) marcar la posición original de la perilla para tener una futura referencia. 

Suerte y cuéntanos como te fue.


----------



## Lisandro Martínez Zapata (Ene 12, 2008)

Estoy deacuerdo con Jos1957, ya tuve este tipo de problema y efectivamente lo solicioné con un reajuste del foco y el screen, prueba y veras los resultados....Mucha precaución con el alto voltaje del fly, utiliza desarmadores aislados.


----------

